# New horse owner



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm sorry you feel disappointed. This is unfortunately very common for first-time horse owners who underestimate how much training and discipline is required to have a safe horse. How much experience did you have with horses before you purchased him? Can you pay someone to ride him a few times to see if he is better with an experienced rider? Then maybe learn from them? It sounds like this horse (and you) need a trainer that will work with both of you for a few months at least.


----------



## Rudytoot (Feb 14, 2020)

Is this the first horse you have ridden? Maybe had a smaller pony before? Horses can be very smart and if the detect you are a bit afraid, they will play with you. Usually these horses are very smart. I like what Acadianartist said when he/she said to get someone that is easy with horses to ride your horse in the round yard. Make sure you get someone that is not rough handed and get them to figure out if the horse is trying to figure you out. They will be able to tell you if your horse is trained or not. Often we get horses that are not completely trained, but you can learn to do a lot of that yourself. So many videos on youtube when people are just teaching them to turn, "whoa" and back. I remember the first time I went from a shetland pony to a Quarter Horse. He was extremely smart, and knew I was extremely green. As long as I was walking he would let me sit there, but when I asked for more, he would do what it took to rattle my cage. He would immediately go into the rearing, and before his front legs hit the ground, he would kick out the hind legs. Just exactly like the Lippizans do. He secretly would do that to me until someone told on me and my Dad told me if I didn't put a stop to it that he was going to sell him. Then I was horrified I would lose him, and horrified to ride him. Dad made me a wooden paddle to wear on the saddle horn and he said, "When that horse came up in the front end, take that paddle and slap him in the rear end as hard as I could and it would not happen again." So I started down the road from my house and he started walking stiff legged because he did not want to leave the house. Then I kicked him to make him go on and had the paddle around my wrist. Then up he came in the front end and I slapped him so hard with that paddle that he did not think twice about bringing those back legs up. Ha-ha!! 

From that point on, he and I were the best of friends and I loved how smart he was. I wore that paddle just a few weeks on the saddle and then I kept it in my bedroom after that. 

If I have misread this message, then I hope you can tell me more, but this sounds so much like what I might have gone through when I got my first horse too. And I was very short and the horse seemed so big.


----------



## aussiejulz (Jul 1, 2021)

Rudytoot said:


> Is this the first horse you have ridden? Maybe had a smaller pony before? Horses can be very smart and if the detect you are a bit afraid, they will play with you. Usually these horses are very smart. I like what Acadianartist said when he/she said to get someone that is easy with horses to ride your horse in the round yard. Make sure you get someone that is not rough handed and get them to figure out if the horse is trying to figure you out. They will be able to tell you if your horse is trained or not. Often we get horses that are not completely trained, but you can learn to do a lot of that yourself. So many videos on youtube when people are just teaching them to turn, "whoa" and back. I remember the first time I went from a shetland pony to a Quarter Horse. He was extremely smart, and knew I was extremely green. As long as I was walking he would let me sit there, but when I asked for more, he would do what it took to rattle my cage. He would immediately go into the rearing, and before his front legs hit the ground, he would kick out the hind legs. Just exactly like the Lippizans do. He secretly would do that to me until someone told on me and my Dad told me if I didn't put a stop to it that he was going to sell him. Then I was horrified I would lose him, and horrified to ride him. Dad made me a wooden paddle to wear on the saddle horn and he said, "When that horse came up in the front end, take that paddle and slap him in the rear end as hard as I could and it would not happen again." So I started down the road from my house and he started walking stiff legged because he did not want to leave the house. Then I kicked him to make him go on and had the paddle around my wrist. Then up he came in the front end and I slapped him so hard with that paddle that he did not think twice about bringing those back legs up. Ha-ha!!
> 
> From that point on, he and I were the best of friends and I loved how smart he was. I wore that paddle just a few weeks on the saddle and then I kept it in my bedroom after that.
> 
> If I have misread this message, then I hope you can tell me more, but this sounds so much like what I might have gone through when I got my first horse too. And I was very short and the horse seemed so big.



Thank you so much for your reply i did have to laugh when you said you wacked him with the paddle but i can see why. I spoke to another experienced rider and told me a story about a horse that she had that if she put him in a canter he would take off and she just had to hang on tight. I felt a bit better that she was experienced and still had problems and she suggested to take a stick to him and show him whos boss. I went home that day and thought right you are not going to get the better of me so i took him in the round yard with a stick and a whip and sent him into a trot. I never touched him with the whip and the only time the stick connected with him was when he lifted his front leg to me. From that day he has acted so differently but he still tries to toss his head, stamp his back leg and wave his tail in annoyance but with a stick in hand ready and i light tap on the hindquarters he is learning who is boss. Fingers crossed this will continue. I learnt to ride as a child but it was always in an arena so i never really learnt the basics of a one rein stop and how to move him when he got stubborn as the horses i learnt on would always behave themselves. The horse i owned previously was an angel she did everything i wanted her to do so i didn't have these problems then i got this one and he worked me out straight away and i just thought after the 2 weeks of fighting him i was actually going to sell him until i spoke to this lady and read your reply so thank you.


----------



## aussiejulz (Jul 1, 2021)

Acadianartist said:


> I'm sorry you feel disappointed. This is unfortunately very common for first-time horse owners who underestimate how much training and discipline is required to have a safe horse. How much experience did you have with horses before you purchased him? Can you pay someone to ride him a few times to see if he is better with an experienced rider? Then maybe learn from them? It sounds like this horse (and you) need a trainer that will work with both of you for a few months at least.


Thank you for your reply. 


aussiejulz said:


> I just bought a quarter horse and rode him for the first time and things were ok but since then he has become stubborn and has started lifting his front leg up even when I am walking him to the round yard. I am getting very nervous of him as he is 15hands and when he lifts his head he is so tall. I am only 5'2. I am really not sure what to do. I have had a lady give me 2 lessons so far and seems to think he has got me pegged. I really wanted a horse to ride for pleasure and I am disappointed. Does anyone have some advice?


Thank you for your reply. I have a lady that is teaching me things with him and did suggest to get someone to work with him until i spoke to an experienced rider and told me about a horse that she owned that she couldn;t put into a canter otherwise he would take off and she couldn't stop him.. I came home that day and thought i need to be more confident with him so i took him in the round yard with a stick and a whip and sent him into a trot around.. I never touched him with the whip and the only time the stick connected with him was when he lifted his front leg to me. From that day he has been a different horse but i know i still have a while to go but so far so good.


----------



## Rudytoot (Feb 14, 2020)

I am so glad that it all worked out for you. It all ended on a good note!


----------



## Friesians45 (May 18, 2021)

Glad things are going good! How much did you pay for the horse? Cause I think when people buy cheaper horses sometimes they do tend to have leg issues, for instance I bought a horse maybe 5 months or so ago and I only payed around $600 and as soon as I got on her I noticed right away something was wrong with her legs and after that I found out she was tight rope walking, I tried texting the people back but no response.😡
After that I had to sell her cause she just wasn't working out for me so the people that bought her were very friendly but obvisouly they told me they were going to use her as a lesson horse for riding lessons and kids and turns out the next day she's posted on facebook.😕 Oh well..


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi & welcome fellow Aussie! 

Yeah, your horse may well(or not) have been previously well trained, great with previous owner etc, but with you being a beginner, he's getting to know you & that you(understandably) don't know what you're on about/not confident, so he's learning(being inadvertently trained in) what he can/has to do with _you_. One of you has to be the leader & if you're not it... Some horses won't 'test' beginners, but most will, so you need to know how to handle/ride them well enough to not do any/much inadvertent training like that! 

So... glad to hear you're getting hands on help & good advice so far. And while I agree that you need to be assertive, sounds like your 'round pen' session went well, just do keep in mind that that next time he could say 'honeymoon is over baby' & decide to put YOU into your place. Can you keep the horse somewhere, for now at least, where there are usually other experienced horsepeople on hand, so that you can have someone keeping an eye on you & giving tips whenever you're dealing with him?


----------



## aussiejulz (Jul 1, 2021)

Rudytoot said:


> I am so glad that it all worked out for you. It all ended on a good note!


thank you


----------



## aussiejulz (Jul 1, 2021)

loosie said:


> Hi & welcome fellow Aussie!
> 
> Yeah, your horse may well(or not) have been previously well trained, great with previous owner etc, but with you being a beginner, he's getting to know you & that you(understandably) don't know what you're on about/not confident, so he's learning(being inadvertently trained in) what he can/has to do with _you_. One of you has to be the leader & if you're not it... Some horses won't 'test' beginners, but most will, so you need to know how to handle/ride them well enough to not do any/much inadvertent training like that!
> 
> So... glad to hear you're getting hands on help & good advice so far. And while I agree that you need to be assertive, sounds like your 'round pen' session went well, just do keep in mind that that next time he could say 'honeymoon is over baby' & decide to put YOU into your place. Can you keep the horse somewhere, for now at least, where there are usually other experienced horsepeople on hand, so that you can have someone keeping an eye on you & giving tips whenever you're dealing with him?


yes i have a trainer a couple of doors up the road but she is on holidays for 3 weeks so i will see what i can do in between time and thanks for the email


----------



## Rudytoot (Feb 14, 2020)

Many horse people never went to a barn where there were instructors. They just walked out their back door to the barn and learned how to ride on their own. Lots of trial and errors. I learned that way. I did go to a John Lyon's symposium- 2 day event in the 80's, and learned a lot almost 20 years after I started riding. It is never too late to learn something new. First time I had been given instructions from anyone. By that time, I was riding colts for people- putting the first 30 days or so of riding on them before they got on. This was in the early to mid 70's. So much water under the bridge now. But where there is a will, there is a way. 

You can look up problems on youtube, and find answers. What bugs me is that the people will talk you to death while working the horse. They don't allow you to just watch with silence after they explain things. It is OK to make a statement and not just ramble on the entire time to fill up the time. When they over talk it, I just turn it. But search around and you can find good tips about certain problems that can help you. 

Someone was playing a tape of an instructor constantly barking instructions, and it was horrible. Can't learn from someone who is filling ever second with constant negativity. Praise goes a long way.

Always know that a stick or a paddle that makes a loud sound will always get your horses attention. I am not speaking about beating a horse as that does nothing but make you a crappy owner. But one or two licks to remind him that you are the lead horse. One other thing that I think works wonders when you are training a horse and he is not picking up what you want him to do so well; is when he does it right, end it there and really reward him him with hugging his neck and loving on him. He will put his ears up and will be licking his lips because of contentment. Just release him and when you start back the next riding, he has had time for that to soak in his brain. I always found that to be a very useful tool to use. Most horses respond to love and rewards. I think their minds think a while about how easy it all went the last time they were ridden, and it worked well and so, they try it again.


----------

